# Lower Chula Vista streets



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

We have been researching rentals and found a great house in Lower Chula Vista, described as 5 blocks from the Carretera. 

When walking or biking home, we prefer not to deal with a steep climb, but it seems lower Chula Vista does not have the steep hills that I saw in the area E of the golf course. 

Are the roads in that neighbourhood rough cobblestone (as in Ajijic village) or more of an even surface (like the smooth brick streets of Mirasol)?

dogtags

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of those streets are cobblestone and there are hills; not nearly like the mountain-goat steepness of upper Chula Vista, but hills than might challenge you. Most who live there use their cars.


----------

